# Mechanical Doping - The next wave of cheating?



## skiNEwhere (May 2, 2016)

Some cyclists have turned to installing tiny motors inside their frame to give them the edge

http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2016-04/26/what-is-mechanical-doping


----------



## bvibert (May 2, 2016)

skiNEwhere said:


> Some cyclists have turned to installing tiny motors inside their frame to give them the edge
> 
> http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2016-04/26/what-is-mechanical-doping



Pretty crazy, the lengths some will go through to cheat.


----------

